# The Fed is Actually Helpless



## usernames can change now! (May 12, 2020)

https://youtu.be/XPlvXuDqxBc
		

watch all the episodes but tl;dw: the Fed actually can't set interest rates or print money at all, the entire global financial system is fucked again and the central banks don't know how to fix


----------



## Kamikaze (May 12, 2020)

Probably too Galaxy brained and tin-foil hat, but part of me wonders if the massive overreach on Corona isn't a cover for a recession they know is coming.
On the other hand, I suspect politicians are so committed to the Keynsian economic nonsense, that they will deny its limitations to their death.  Their ability to spend infinite amounts of other people's money depends on it being true.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 16, 2020)

even without whatever schizo crap some dummy is rambling about on youtube for that tree fitty in clickmoney
yeah, from what I've osmosed over the years the fed really doesn't directly control stuff at the ground level, they control a prime rate that affects rates down the food chain
as far as I understand it's like how gas stations all basically pay the same for their gas and charge extra based on their rent and expenses but don't do major markups beyond that because they know there's an asshole two blocks down the street that will charge closer to the minimum just to get the extra business, so goes the theory of how the fed affects ground-level rates, that each bank would be cutthroat to eat each other's business


----------



## Tour of Italy (May 16, 2020)

I can't even pretend to have a sophisticated opinion about the Fed but I will say that I appreciate the fact that both my left-wing and right-wing friends get a kick out of the "money printer go brrrr" meme.


----------

